# Radial or Bias Trailer Tires



## gunnysargent12 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sure that this question has come up a 100 times now but my jon boat trailer is 5 years old and it's time to buy trailer tires. The boat and motor is about 2000lbs with gear and kicker motor, so I'm not hauling real heavy weight boat. I've read bias has strong side walls and tend to heat up and leave flat spots if sat too long. Radial trailer tires sounds like they bounce too much but are better on gas mileage. Prices for either are about the same. I use this boat about 9-10 months out of the year as I duck, deer and bear hunt out of it as well as fish. Any options on this subject?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a few 13 inch tires for sale cheap, all like new, a couple are if interested, Mike


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

radial tires are much better than bias tires. I've used both and the radial just does a better job. if you can get them for about the same price I would go radial. this is just my opinion after using both tires over the yrs. just make sure and have your trailer tires balanced.
sherman


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I have multiple dump trailers. Some have radials some have bias ply. The bias give less when towing giving a bouncy ride. But they hold a heavy load better. Squat less and seem to avoid nails better at the dump. The radials flex more when loaded so they seem to ride smoother. But they squat out more when loaded heavy and seem to blow out easier than bias ply tires. That being said I bought the highest load rated radial tire in my size for my boat. One thing I've learned is you can't have enough load rating on a trailer tire. Stepping up one rating drops your chances of a blow out alot. They handle the loads better and run cooler.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with radial; especially if your driving some distance. Your trailer pulls much easier and I believe you get better gas mileage.


----------



## gunnysargent12 (Jun 3, 2014)

any specific brand, was looking at the goodyear marathons radials? They are about $20 more a tire but I read real good reviews on them. 

Fishmanic, from what you're telling me, if my tires are "C" rated now, I should go up to a "D"?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes I would go with a "D" if it were me. Lol. The extra layer of belts makes them hold up better to the abuse trailer tires see.


----------



## gunnysargent12 (Jun 3, 2014)

fishingmaniac,

The problem I'm running into is my size ST205/75D14 is what's on it now, which in essences is a "C" rated tire. With a 14" rim, I can't seem to find a "D" rated radial trailer tire. The boat/motor is a flat bottom 18'6" jon with a 90hp jet outdrive. Total weight on the trailer is less than 2000 pounds at most, plus a 800-1000lb steel trailer. But what I have noticed that with a boat and trailer this small/light, that you know that it's there as there is a slight rolling resistance with a single axle trailer. My other boat is a Boston Whaler on a tandem axle weighing around 5000 on the trailer with a 1100 lb aluminum trailer. I trailers much better than the single axle. Both currently have bias, and not sure I want to change to radial on the big boat. Little boat, up for options.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I found my d rated tires in a kenda carrier tire. The bias ply tires are often sized a little differently from radials. You might have to find a 14" radial that is close to your bias tires.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I did a quick search for your size. I think they are the same size as mine. The kenda Karri er comes in a D range. There are not alot of options when it comes to our smaller sized tire. I wore out the cheap bias ply tires that came on my trailer within 4 months last year. I put the kenda karriers on and they still look new yet.


----------



## gunnysargent12 (Jun 3, 2014)

thanks fishingmaniac, will check 'em out.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

fishingmaniac said:


> One thing I've learned is you can't have enough load rating on a trailer tire. Stepping up one rating drops your chances of a blow out alot. They handle the loads better and run cooler.


This X2.


----------

